# SCFB Yes, Cezanne No, Nvidia GTX 1650 Black



## Geezer (Jul 7, 2022)

I have just received a nice new Lenovo IdeaPad 5 Pro 16ACH6. Many things works and some don't (like the Mediatek wireless), but the most important thing for getting a desktop machine running is getting the display server working.

reference: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=66543e9280

The integrated graphics is an AMD Cezanne (??) and the discrete is an Nvidia GTX 1650, which I had assumed was supported.

`pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display`

```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030200 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1f9d subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x380d
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'TU117M [GeForce GTX 1650 Mobile / Max-Q]'
    class      = display
--
vgapci1@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0xc5 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x1638 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x3801
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Cezanne'
    class      = display
```


```
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1  106 0xffffffff80200000  1f30590 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82131000   5b93a0 zfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff826ec000     a158 cryptodev.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff83ab0000   107280 nvidia-modeset.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff83c00000  1faac20 nvidia.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff85c00000   327ed0 amdgpu.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff85f28000    80020 drm.ko
 8    3 0xffffffff83bb8000     cab0 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff83bc5000     e778 ttm.ko
10    1 0xffffffff86000000   53d438 vmm.ko
11    1 0xffffffff83bd4000     6730 cuse.ko
12    1 0xffffffff83bdb000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
13    1 0xffffffff83bdf000     3218 intpm.ko
14    1 0xffffffff83be3000     2180 smbus.ko
15    1 0xffffffff83be6000     94e0 if_ure.ko
16    1 0xffffffff83bf0000     3178 uether.ko
17    1 0xffffffff83bf4000     2340 uhid.ko
18    1 0xffffffff83bf7000     4350 ums.ko
19    1 0xffffffff83bfc000     3380 usbhid.ko
20    1 0xffffffff85bab000     31f8 hidbus.ko
21    1 0xffffffff85baf000     4d00 ng_ubt.ko
22    6 0xffffffff85bb4000     aac8 netgraph.ko
23    2 0xffffffff85bbf000     a238 ng_hci.ko
24    4 0xffffffff85bca000     25a8 ng_bluetooth.ko
25    1 0xffffffff85bcd000     e250 ng_l2cap.ko
26    1 0xffffffff85bdc000    1bee8 ng_btsocket.ko
27    1 0xffffffff85bf8000     39c0 ng_socket.ko
28    1 0xffffffff85bfc000     2a08 mac_ntpd.ko
```

I cannot get the Cezanne working (tried both "modesetting" and "radeon") but did not really intend to:
Using graphics/drm-kmod built from ports.

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
#        Driver      "modesetting"
        Driver    "radeon"
        BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection
```

Really, I want to use the Nvidia:
Using x11/nvidia-driver built from ports (without linux).

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Card0"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

And I can! Except the screen is totally black and the mouse cursor does not move! X does not give any errors.


```
[  5933.634] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  5933.635] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 amd64 
[  5933.635] Current Operating System: FreeBSD machine.host.name 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
[  5933.635] Build Date: 07 June 2022  01:52:09AM
[  5933.635]  
[  5933.635] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[  5933.635]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  5933.635] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  5933.635] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  7 09:23:50 2022
[  5933.635] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  5933.635] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  5933.636] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  5933.636] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  5933.636] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  5933.636] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  5933.636] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  5933.636] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  5933.636] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  5933.636] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  5933.636] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  5933.636] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  5933.636] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  5933.636] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  5933.636] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  5933.636] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  5933.636] (II) Loader magic: 0x435f60
[  5933.636] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  5933.636]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  5933.636]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[  5933.636]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[  5933.636]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[  5933.637] (--) PCI: (1@0:0:0) 10de:1f9d:17aa:380d rev 161, Mem @ 0xd0000000/16777216, 0xfcc0000000/268435456, 0xfcd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128
[  5933.637] (--) PCI:*(5@0:0:0) 1002:1638:17aa:3801 rev 197, Mem @ 0xfce0000000/268435456, 0xfcf0000000/2097152, 0xd1500000/524288, I/O @ 0x00001000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  5933.637] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  5933.637] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  5933.638] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5933.638]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[  5933.638]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[  5933.638] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  5933.639] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  5933.639] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  5933.639]     compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[  5933.639]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  5933.639] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  470.86  Tue Oct 26 21:47:48 UTC 2021
[  5933.639] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  5933.639] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  5933.639] (--) using VT number 9

[  5933.641] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  5933.641] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  5933.641] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  5933.641] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5933.641]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[  5933.641]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  5933.641] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  5933.642] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  5933.642] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  5933.642] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5933.642]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[  5933.642]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  5933.642] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  5933.642] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  5933.642] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  5933.642] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  5933.642] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[  5933.642] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[  5933.642] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[  5933.642] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  5933.642] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  5933.643] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[  5933.643] (II) Loading sub module "glxserver_nvidia"
[  5933.643] (II) LoadModule: "glxserver_nvidia"
[  5933.643] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglxserver_nvidia.so
[  5933.650] (II) Module glxserver_nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  5933.650]     compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[  5933.650]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  5933.650] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  470.86  Tue Oct 26 21:45:59 UTC 2021
[  5933.650] (II) NVIDIA: The X server supports PRIME Render Offload.
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 (TU117-A) at PCI:1:0:0
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)
[  5934.352] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 4194304 kBytes
[  5934.352] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 90.17.76.00.2c
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480
[  5934.352] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.
[  5934.352] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 24576.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[  5934.352] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[  5934.380] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"
[  5934.383] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  5934.383] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[  5934.383] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  5934.383] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[  5934.383] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  5934.383] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  5934.383] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  5934.383] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  5934.383] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  5934.383] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension
[  5934.383] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE
[  5934.383] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension XTEST
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension SYNC
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension SECURITY
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension RENDER
[  5934.384] (II) Initializing extension RANDR
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension RECORD
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension DPMS
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension Present
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension DRI3
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  5934.385] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[  5934.385] (II) GLX: Another vendor is already registered for screen 0
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[  5934.385] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[  5934.386] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[  5934.386] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[  5934.386] (II) Initializing extension NV-GLX
[  5934.386] (II) Initializing extension NV-CONTROL
[  5934.422] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event0)
[  5934.422] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  5934.422] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[  5934.422] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[  5934.423] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5934.423]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 0.30.0
[  5934.423]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  5934.423]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[  5934.423] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[  5934.423] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[  5934.423] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[  5934.423] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  5934.424] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  5934.424] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[  5934.425] (II) event0  - System mouse: device removed
[  5934.425] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[  5934.425] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 6)
[  5934.425] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  5934.425] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  5934.425] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  5934.425] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  5934.425] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  5934.426] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[  5934.426] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event1)
[  5934.426] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  5934.426] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  5934.426] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[  5934.426] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[  5934.426] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[  5934.426] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  5934.427] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.427] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[  5934.428] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[  5934.428] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[  5934.428] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[  5934.428] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  5934.443] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.443] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[  5934.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[  5934.444] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  5934.444] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  5934.444] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'
[  5934.444] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[  5934.444] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[  5934.444] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  5934.445] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.445] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard
[  5934.445] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed
[  5934.445] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[  5934.445] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[  5934.445] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  5934.446] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.446] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard
[  5934.446] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Control Method Lid Switch (/dev/input/event3)
[  5934.446] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[  5934.446] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[  5934.446] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
[  5934.446] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  5934.446] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  5934.446] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[  5934.446] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[  5934.446] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[  5934.446] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  5934.447] (II) event4  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.447] (II) event4  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[  5934.448] (II) event4  - AT keyboard: device removed
[  5934.448] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event4"
[  5934.448] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[  5934.448] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  5934.449] (II) event4  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.449] (II) event4  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[  5934.450] (II) config/udev: Adding input device YICHIP Wireless Device (/dev/input/event5)
[  5934.450] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  5934.450] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  5934.450] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'YICHIP Wireless Device'
[  5934.450] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: always reports core events
[  5934.450] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
[  5934.450] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  5934.451] (II) event5  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.451] (II) event5  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device is a keyboard
[  5934.452] (II) event5  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device removed
[  5934.452] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event5"
[  5934.452] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "YICHIP Wireless Device" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[  5934.452] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  5934.452] (II) event5  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  5934.452] (II) event5  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device is a keyboard
[  5934.453] (II) config/udev: Adding input device YICHIP Wireless Device (/dev/input/event6)
[  5934.453] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  5934.453] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'YICHIP Wireless Device'
[  5934.453] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: always reports core events
[  5934.453] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
[  5934.453] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  5934.454] (II) event6  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  5934.454] (II) event6  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device is a pointer
[  5934.455] (II) event6  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device removed
[  5934.455] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event6"
[  5934.455] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "YICHIP Wireless Device" (type: MOUSE, id 11)
[  5934.455] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  5934.455] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  5934.455] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  5934.455] (**) YICHIP Wireless Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  5934.455] (II) event6  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  5934.456] (II) event6  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device is a pointer
[  5941.363] (II) event0  - System mouse: device removed
[  5941.364] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[  5941.364] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed
[  5941.364] (II) event4  - AT keyboard: device removed
[  5941.364] (II) event5  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device removed
[  5941.364] (II) event6  - YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1: device removed
[  5943.392] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[  5943.392] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[  5943.392] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[  5943.392] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[  5943.392] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[  5943.392] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[  5943.496] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0
[  5943.496] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

I can run `Xorg -retro`, `startx`, and even `startxfce` and see with `top` all the programs running.

It is just all black and unresponsive.

Luckily I can use SCFB:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Card0"
        Driver          "scfb"
EndSection
```

Which is a complete waste of a good video card.

(I have seen something similar on this thread Thread laptop-with-amd-cezanne-graphics-nvidia-rtx-3060.84304/, but with no resolution.)

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 7, 2022)

Geezer said:


> The integrated graphics is an AMD Cezanne (??) and the discrete is an Nvidia GTX 1650, which I had assumed was supported.


Nvidia _is_ supported, but it only works in tandem with AMD/Intel integrated graphics, not alone. (Other than the GPU computing stuff, which obviously doesn't require display.)



Geezer said:


> (I have seen something similar on this thread Thread laptop-with-amd-cezanne-graphics-nvidia-rtx-3060.84304/, but with no resolution.)


Does the thread necessarily have to be marked "solved" for you to read it? It's not like it doesn't contain answers to your questions.


----------



## Geezer (Jul 7, 2022)

skunk said:


> I love the Russians' bitchiness bluntness.


----------

